#   >  >     .

## billys7

.
              . 
     shunt  ? 
,                .



 .Symmetric Power Supply.jpg

----------


## tasosmos

.

----------


## billys7

.

Symmetric Power Supply1.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

/    ,
** .

----------


## billys7

> /    , .
> **  .  ?



    .    ?

----------


## spiroscfu

,        rail             .

       shunt (    rail).

----------

ultra (23-08-12)

----------


## billys7

?


Symmetric Power Supply2.jpg

      ?

E   (booster)     http://www.bogobit.de/bogobox/#schematic .

          ,       ?

----------


## spiroscfu

rail           (     ,  ).

       shunt   rail   google  high side current measure          ,
        rail                 #3 (    ).


         hall sensor  ,      http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-5A-5V-ACS7...item19d3f8dbdc

----------


## billys7

> hall sensor  ,      http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-5A-5V-ACS7...item19d3f8dbdc



    . 

   ,    .        220VAC       1,2  3,4  CS712 ? 
       ,       ,     ?

----------


## spiroscfu

,       /                         ,         http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64106

----------


## billys7

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## billys7

Μια ακόμα απορία.
Η τάση που πηγαίνει προς τη γείωση δηλαδή προς το GND στο V+ - GND - V- , είναι εναλλασσόμενη η συνεχής ?
Δηλαδή αν τοποθετήσω εκεί σε σειρά το ΑCS712, (δηλαδή αντικαταστήσω την αντίσταση ) μετά πρέπει να κάνω ανόρθωση σε αυτό που θα μου βγάλει το ΑCS712?

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν εννοείς να αντικαταστήσεις τις shunt σε αυτό που σχεδίασες με hall sensors,
τότε η έξοδος που θα σου βγάλει το ΑCS712 θα είναι πάνω από Vcc/2.

Δηλαδή αν το τροφοδοτής με 5V τότε με 0 ρεύμα θα σου δώσει έξοδο 5/2=2,5V 
με 1Α θα πάρεις (Vcc/2)+0,185=2,685V
τα 185mV είναι η ανάλυση που έχει το συγκεκριμένο που σου έβαλα πριν στο link, αναφέρει 185mV/A (185mV έξοδο ανά αμπέρ που θα το διαπερνάει).

Αν θέλεις έξοδο από 0V και πάνω και όχι από Vcc/2, τότε μπορείς να βάλεις σε σειρά με την έξοδο μια ζένερ 2,5V.
Επίσης δεν κάνεις ανόρθωση (DC μεταβαλλόμενη είναι η έξοδος) αλλά peak detection σε AC.


υγ.
 και η τάση σου που αναφέρεις DC είναι.

----------

billys7 (10-09-12)

----------


## billys7

Ok. Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## spiroscfu

Κάτι που ξέχασα στο θετικό rail θα ανεβαίνει η τάση πάνω από Vcc/2 στο αρνητικό rail θα πέφτει 185mV ανά αμπέρ κάτω από την Vcc/2.
Αν δεν το θέλεις αυτό (μπορεί να σε δυσκολεύει) θα συνδέσεις ανάποδα την πολικότητα στα πιν 1,2 και 3,4.

----------


## billys7

Σκέφτομαι να το μετρήσω μόνο από τη γραμμή της γείωσης. Γι' αυτό ρώτησα αν η τάση εκεί είναι συνεχής ή εναλλασσόμενη.

----------


## p.gabr

Βρε παιδια η λυση ειναι απλη
Το shunt θα μπει στην μεσαια ληψη του μ/τ ως προς την γειωση

Δηλ μεσαια ληψη ,shunt,γη

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη έτσι μπερδεύτηκα και εγώ στην αρχή, το τροφοδοτικό του είναι συμμετρικό και έτσι από την γείωση θα επιστρέψει η διαφορά ρεύματος των δυο rails,
αν τα φορτία στα δυο rail είναι ίδια τότε θα έχουμε μηδενικό ρεύμα στην γείωση 
αν από το θετικό ζητάμε +0,5Α και από το αρνητικό -1Α τότε από την γείωση θα περάσει -0,5Α και πάει λέγοντας.


Στην περίπτωση του όμως μπορεί να μην ισχύει γιατί από ότι θυμάμαι το κύκλωμα που θέλει να κατασκευάσει δουλεύει διαδοχικά τα rails.

----------


## p.gabr

attachment.jpg

Πραγματι Σπυρο
 Εστω οτι εχουμε 1Α απο το +(ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ) και 1Α απο το -(ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ) φαινεται οτι ειναι αντιθετες οι τασεις στο shunt (ΕΣΤΩ shunt ο μπλε κυκλος)

Αρα αναιρουνται; μηδεν δηλαδη;  ειναι αυτο δυνατον;
ΚΑΠΟΥ,,, μπερδευτηκα

Και πως ειναι δυνατον να ειναι μηδεν το ρευμα που λες ,αφου ειναι υπαρκτο δηλ περνα ρευμα απο τα τυλιγματα Προς την γειωση ομως δεν περνα...... Ειναι εφε η γειωση στο ολο θεμα

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ειναι εφε η γειωση στο ολο θεμα



Ναι παναγιώτη αν τα φορτία στα δυο rail ή τα ρεύματα είναι *ακριβώς* ίδια, τότε η γείωση είναι για εφέ  :Biggrin: .

Αν όχι τότε από την γείωση θα περάσει η διαφορά τους.

----------

Hulk (10-09-12)

----------


## p.gabr

> Ναι παναγιώτη αν τα φορτία στα δυο rail ή τα ρεύματα είναι *ακριβώς* ίδια, τότε η γείωση είναι για εφέ .
> 
> Αν όχι τότε από την γείωση θα περάσει η διαφορά τους.



ΟΧΙ ΣΠΥΡΟ δεν νομιζω ......Ουδεμια σχεση η γειωση ασχετως των φορτιων 
Τελικα εκει το shunt ειναι μια καλη γεφυρα , μετρωντας τις διαφορες ρευματων και αποκτωντας θετικο η αρνητικο προσημο
 Εαν εχουμε περισσοτερο  ρευμα απο το + , τοτε το δυναμικο στο shunt ειναι αρνητικο και αντιστροφα

 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## spiroscfu

> ΟΧΙ ΣΠΥΡΟ δεν νομιζω ......Ουδεμια σχεση η γειωση ασχετως των φορτιων



Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τη εννοείς αλλά αν τα φορτία είναι ακριβώς ίδια τότε και να αφαιρέσουμε την μεσαία λήψη του μ/σ πάλι κανονικότατα θα δουλέψει.

"θα δημιουργηθεί από μόνο του 0V δυναμικό στην γείωση"

----------


## p.gabr

Τα μπερδεξαμε λιγο
Ξαναφτειαξα να σχεδιο .....μονον τον ενα βροχο .......γιατι μπερδευεται το σχεδιο


Ενοω λοιπον οταν εχουμε ΠΧ 1Α απο το + ...ΚΑΙ εστω οτι αναπτυσεται -100mv στο shunt 
Εαν εχουμε και 1Α απο το -............  τοτε θα εχουμε +100mv........ αρα μηδεν ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΥ

Οποιαδηποτε διαφορα ρευματων μεταξυ θετικης και αρνητικης πηγης  ....θα εχουμε αποκλιση απο το μηδεν  
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΦΤΕΙΑΞΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΑΛΒΑΝΟΜΕΤΡΟ που μας διχνει τις διαφορες ρευματων των πηγων

----------


## spiroscfu

Ακριβώς παναγιώτη (αν και δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου γαλβανόμετρο ), συμφωνεί μαζί μας και ο φίλος μας ο kirchoff.



edit:
Άλλα όπως είπα και στην αρχή αν το κάθε rail δουλεύει απομονωμένα (διακοπτικά δηλαδή για να δημιουργήσει μια εναλασόμενη τετραγωνική τάση), τότε μάλλον δεν θα γίνει γαλβανόμετρο άλλα αμπερόμετρο (θέλει δοκιμή, όπως του είπα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είναι ακριβές).
 Που όμως η διαφορά δυναμικό σε εκείνο το σημείο θα είναι εναλλασσόμενη με την shunt σαν αισθητήρα (η μεταβαλλόμενη αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε hall sensor) και αν χρειάζεται dc θα χρειαστούν κάποια πρόσθετα υλικά εκτός από δίοδο/πυκνωτή λόγο της Vfwd/μεταβολές της διόδου και της μικρής τάσης εξόδου του αισθητήρα, που αναφέρονται εδώ.

----------

p.gabr (11-09-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Λοιπον να το συναιχισουμε λιγο

lattachment.jpg

Εδω ειναι ενα σχεδιο απο το τροφοδοτικο ενος δεκτη
Τα δυο ακρα του μετασχηματιστη πηγαινουν προς την γεφυρα και βγαινει η θετικη ταση

  Η μεσαια ληψη δεν παει στην γειωση ,αλλα μεσω αντιστασεων .Στις αντιστασεις αυτες αναπτυσεται αρνητικη ταση, που χρησιμοποιειται για αλλες δουλειες


..............................................
Εαν εμεις τωρα βαλουμε δυο shunt και δυο διοδους σε σειρα 
τοτε θα εχουμε ενδειξη και του θετικου ρευματος (με αναλογη αρνητικη ταση)απο τον c1 
και του αρνητικου ρευματος (με αναλογη θετικη ταση) απο τον C2


SAVE0291.jpg

πως το βλεπεις  ;


η αθροιση τους τωρα .....στους ειδικους  :Tongue2:   εγω ειμαι του αναλογικου

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη δεν νομίζω να κάνει δουλεία γιατί όταν η τάση είναι συμμετρική είναι σαν να υπάρχουν δυο ίδιες πηγές αλλά διαφορετικής πολικότητας,
το λοιπόν όταν τα φορτία είναι ίδια τότε δεν θα περνάει ρεύμα από την μεσαία λήψη του μ/σ (σαν να μην υπάρχει) το ρεύμα θα περάσει μέσα από τα δύο rail των πηγών που θα είναι σαν να είναι συνδεμένες σε σειρά.
Και αυτό γιατί αν πχ. έχουμε δυο μπαταρίες των 12V συνδεμένες σε σειρά (το κοινό σημείο τους μπορούμε να το πούμε σαν γείωση)
και έχουμε στο κάθε rail από μια αντίσταση ίδιων ωμ, τότε στην "γείωση" θα δημιουργηθεί μηδενικό δυναμικό (για να υπάρξει διαρροή ρεύματος πρέπει να είναι διάφορο του μηδενός).
Αν τα φορτία έχουν διαφορετικές τιμές τότε από την γείωση θα περάσει η διαφορά τους,
και αν εκείνη την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει γείωση τότε το φορτίο με την μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση (ή με το μικρότερο ρεύμα) θα πάθει αμόκ  :Smile:  ή τραλαλα  :Smile:  :Smile:  ή ποιο σωστά υπέρταση.


Έκανα και ένα βιντεάκι.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3yMi...yer_detailpage

----------


## billys7

Πολύ κατατοπιστικά τα παραπάνω.

Το σήμα που θα βγαίνει από την έξοδο του booster θα είναι το παρακάτω :


Signal.jpg

Όπως προανέφερε και ο Σπύρος το booster χρησιμοποιεί διαδοχικά τα δύο rails. Άρα η χρήση του ACS 712 στην γείωση είναι θεμιτή.
Η έξοδος του ACS 712, θα πηγαίνει στην είσοδο ενός μικροελεγκτή για να την διαβάζει. Το σήμα αυτό θα είναι από 1,575V έως 3,425V. Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει αν σε υπερφόρτωση μου δώσει και μεγαλύτερες στιγμιαίες ενδείξεις.

Αυτό που θέλω τώρα να κάνω είναι το 1,575V να το μετατρέψω σε 0V και το 3,425V σε 5V όσο πιο καθαρά γίνεται.

Καμμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## billys7

Αν χρησιμοποιήσω το παρακάτω κύκλωμα, σε τι χρειάζεται το Vreset ?
Από το Vpeak τι τάση θα βγαίνει ? Δηλαδή όταν η κυματομορφή του ρεύματος είναι θετική, η τάση που βγαίνει θα είναι 2,5V + και όταν η 
κυματομορφή αρνητική θα είναι 2,5V - ?

Peak Detecting Circuit.jpg

----------


## billys7

Ξέρει κανένας πως μπορώ να κατεβάσω την τάση εξόδου του ACS712 κατά 1,39V ?

----------

